# I'm New here and To Rats



## FuZZy (Sep 20, 2007)

I recently just bought two female rats (Mrs.B & Mrs.S)and have had them for about a week and a half.....they are pretty amazing im not going to lie :lol: Any way here are some pictures and any tips i should know that i haven't already read i would love to hear......Also i have no idea of there age because I'm new to Rats and they are Pet Store rats also so if someone could give me an estimate I'd greatly appreciate it


----------



## FuZZy (Sep 20, 2007)

<<<<<<<<<<Mrs. S Mrs. B>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

awww cute! your hooded baby looks like my Tessa


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh they are so cute!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Congrats! They're both adorable!  

I'm not very good at guessing ages, but I'll take a shot and say the black hoodie girl looks 8-10 weeks old and the PEW girl looks a little older, maybe 12 weeks or so? :?


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

Adorable!
Do you know if they are from the same litter? I'd say they are at least 2 months old.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums, fuzzy!

Please take a moment to read the site rules and enjoy your stay!


----------



## FuZZy (Sep 20, 2007)

jorats said:


> Adorable!
> Do you know if they are from the same litter? I'd say they are at least 2 months old.


I doubt they are since there is such a big size difference(it may be hard to tell in the pictures) but they do get along GREAT together


----------

